# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Ask me about serial killers.

## Seroquel

Or anything else that's relevant. 

 ::smitten::

----------


## Arch

Why do you know about serial killers?

 :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Darkmatters

What's Mayflow been up to?

----------


## Seroquel

Oh ho ho ho ho ho ho I see what you did there.

----------


## Darkmatters

Aw man - I was expecting a response like this:

----------


## Arch

> Aw man - I was expecting a response like this:



Yeah c'mon Sero, we ain't getting no info.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok ok - nobody has really asked a decent question yet. I'll give it a shot.

Is it true serial killer are really faster than parallel killers? 


derp - sorry!!! 

Ok for reals this time - who's your favorite serial killer and why?

----------


## Squishdiboo

I'm disappointed with this thread because I love serial killers and thus far this thread has naught to do with them.

----------


## Seroquel

Ted Bundy.

He was a pro, a psychopath, very intelligent, charming, and handsome. A very scary combination. 

I have other favorites obviously but he'll always be my #1.

----------


## Squishdiboo

Have you ever heard of the Murder Castle?

----------


## DeletePlease

What is it about serial killers that you find so interesting?

----------


## Seroquel

> Have you ever heard of the Murder Castle?



Yeah that was in Chicago. H. H. Holmes was a serial killer and a thief who owned a couple drug stores and used the revenue to make a "castle". It was a hotel that came fully equipped with stairways that lead to nowhere, secret rooms, soundproof torture chambers, he could even gas any room. 

Body count could be as high as 200. Considered one of America's first serial killers.





> What is it about serial killers that you find so interesting?



Everything.

----------


## DeletePlease

That's pretty fucked up. .-.

----------


## Arch

> Yeah that was in Chicago. H. H. Holmes was a serial killer and a thief who owned a couple drug stores and used the revenue to make a "castle". It was a hotel that came fully equipped with stairways that lead to nowhere, secret rooms, soundproof torture chambers, he could even gas any room. 
> 
> Body count could be as high as 200. Considered one of America's first serial killers.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything.



I wonder how he got building permission to do that!

To expand on that, do you find killing people in itself interesting, if so, that worries me!

----------


## Seroquel

> That's pretty fucked up. .-.



 :smiley: 





> I wonder how he got building permission to do that!



He would routinely change the builders throughout the construction of the castle. Only he knew the whole design and nobody would report anything to the police.





> To expand on that, do you find killing people in itself interesting, if so, that worries me!



Do I find murder interesting? Yes.

----------


## saltyseedog

Who are your 5 favorite serial killers and what did they do?

----------


## Darkmatters

Do you ever dream of being a serial killer/murderer, and if so can you tell us one of the dreams?

----------


## Erii



----------


## Seroquel

Richard Ramírez, born February 29, 1960 in El Paso, Texas. Prior to being named "The Night Stalker" by the media, this Satanic serial killer was known as "The Valley Intruder", and "The Walk-In Killer". Coming during the night like a vampire, he would quickly dispatch the male in his sleep, before brutally sodomizing the female, then killing her as well. 

For some reason a large number of his victims survived his brutal attacks. On one occasion he forced a victim to swear allegiance to Satan before forcing her to perform oral sex on him, while her son sat bound in the closet. For some reason he let her live. 

He would also leave pentagrams scrawled on the walls, written in the victims blood. He is currently on death row in San Quentin prison. He has already outlived some of his victims who survived his attacks. 



Dean Corll, known as the Candy Man, and his teenage accomplices Elmer Wayne Henley and David Brooks were responsible for the murder of a minimum of 28 boys between 1970 and 1973 in what is known as the Houston Mass Murders. 

Corll would pay 200$ for every boy brought to his house, where he would drug, then torture and murder them. He was known for handcuffing his victims to a plywood "torture board" equipped with handcuffs, where he would rape them and do things like insert glass pipettes into their urethrae, before smashing them. All of his victims were sodomized.

He was shot and killed by his accomplice Elmer Wayne Henley, who now spends most of his life sentence painting.



Andrei Chikatilo, also known as the Rostov Ripper was born in the Ukraine, USSR. With 53 confirmed victims is one of the most prolific serial killers in modern time. His victims were mostly girls with the occasional boy. 

He would stab them to death, before mutilating their sexual organs, gouging out their eyes, and stabbing them repeatedly postmortem (marked by chronic impotence, he could only get off while stabbing his victims). He is also known to have cannibalized parts of his victims, cutting pieces of flesh from their bodies. He was caught by a police officer while walking out of a forest with blood stains on his clothes. 

During his trial, he was held in an iron cage to protect him from the many hysterical and enraged relatives of his victims. He was sentenced to death and executed with a bullet behind his right ear.



Randy Kraft was like the gay Ted Bundy; both were very handsome and intelligent. Kraft, is also known as The Freeway Killer (a name which he shares with three other serial killers), and The Score Card Killer (Because he kept a list of all his victims). He is thought to have killed 100+ males, usually marines or people he met in gay bars, where he worked as a bartender. He threw the bodies of his victims out of his car while driving along the freeways of California, sometimes with the help of an accomplice.

He always mutilated his victims genitals, and most victims had objects inserted into the rectums, and urethrae. They were all sadistically tortured and many of his victims died of an over dose of the drugs he used to subdue them.

He was eventually caught after being pulled over for drunk driving. There was corpse in the passenger seat and photos of people he killed in the car. At that point he was probably feeling invisible.

He is still alive on death row. He is sixty-six.



Herb Baumeister was a successful business owner from Westfield, Indiana. He had a wife and kids, but he led a secret life as a gay serial killer. As a teen he was diagnosed with Schizophrenia but it was never treated. He was known to have a strong work ethic, but also by increasingly bizarre behavior.

He would pluck his victims from local gay bars, and take them to his expensive estate named "Fox Hollow Farm", which had a pool and bar in the basement (which was decorated with mannequins). He would then rape, and asphyxiate his victims to the point of death. He would leave the remains of his victims scattered in the forest surrounding his property. 

His murders went unnoticed for a long time, but when he eventually came under suspicion he fled across the border to Ontario, Canada, where he committed suicide before he could be brought to trial. He murdered at least 20 men.

----------


## Darkmatters

Why did I read that? Why? I feel physically ill.

----------


## Erii

> O
>  
> 
> Dean Corll and his teenage accomplices Elmer Wayne Henley and David Brooks were responsible for the murder of a minimum of 28 boys between 1970 and 1973 in what is known as the Houston Mass Murders. Corll would pay 200$ for every boy brought to his house, where he would drug, then torture and murder them. He was known for handcuffing his victims to a plywood "torture board" equipped with handcuffs, where he would rape them and do things like insert glass pipettes into their urethras, before smashing it.

----------


## Solarflare

inb4lock

----------


## Erii

> inb4lock



Why?
this is a legitimate thread.

----------


## Seroquel

> inb4lock



nope.avi

----------


## Darkmatters

Yeah - there's only one troll and that's YOU!!! (@ Solarflare, not Erii)   ::sniper::

----------


## Arch

This would be disturbing for young members to read, hell I found it disturbing.

----------


## dakotahnok

*What's the differience between an axe murderer and a serial killer? (I actually know the answer but many don't)*

----------


## Siиdяed

A fun historical one for you. With easily one of the best names I've heard in a while.

And the name was coined by O. Henry. How notable.

----------


## Solarflare

i just found the thread very

um

weird?

----------


## Seroquel

> What's the differience between an axe murderer and a serial killer? (I actually know the answer but many don't)



A serial killer is defined as one who has murdered at least three people over more than a months time, with a "cooling off period" between the murders.

----------


## Darkmatters

Congrats on your 666th post, and on actually having more likes than posts!!  :Rock out:

----------


## Spartiate

> A fun historical one for you. With easily one of the best names I've heard in a while.
> 
> And the name was coined by O. Henry. How notable.



I see your annihilator and raise you a pair of maniacs.

Dnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Invader

A thread about my prey of choice, how delightful!

----------


## Squishdiboo

Do you own a copy of The Encyclopedia of Serial Killers? If not, you should.  It's pretty good.

----------


## Seroquel

> Do you own a copy of The Encyclopedia of Serial Killers? If not, you should.  It's pretty good.



I haven't read that. *Adds to list of books to read*

Btw I would love it if you listed your five favorites like I did.

----------


## Darkmatters

What are your favorite movies about or featuring serial killers, real or fictional?

----------


## Solarflare

(not sure if this has been asked) Whos the most gruesome serial killer you heard of? List some of his murders


ignore my troll posts :3

----------


## Seroquel

> What are your favorite movies about or featuring serial killers, real or fictional?



Hmm. Well I like Silence of the Lambs, and the sequels. The Buffalo Bill character was strongly influenced by real serial killers like Ed Gein, who "made things" out of the bones and skin of his victims (including a suit made out of women's skin and masks). Ed also inspired films like Psycho, and the Texas Chainsaw massacre.

As influential as he was, however, he only killed two people (two old ladies). He is better known for his grave-robbing work and general craziness.

Ed Gein


Summer of Sam is also a good movie about the Son of Sam murders. I don't really know any others =\ I'm only interested in the real thing.





> (not sure if this has been asked) Whos the most gruesome serial killer you heard of? List some of his murders




Albert Fish was really gross. He would regularly insert needles into his own body (the area between the testicles and the anus), acquiring over two dozen by the time he was executed. He also boasted of having cannibalized children in every US state. 

Fish


In one notorious case, after befriending a family in New York, he abducted their young daughter under the ruse of taking her to a birthday party, and murdered and ate her body. But it gets worse. Six years later, the family received a letter from Fish, who filled them in on the details of what he did to their daughter. 

Of course, the mother could not read herself, so she had her son read it to her out loud.





> Dear Mrs. Budd. In 1894 a friend of mine shipped as a deck hand on the Steamer Tacoma, Capt. John Davis. They sailed from San Francisco for Hong Kong, China. On arriving there he and two others went ashore and got drunk. When they returned the boat was gone. At that time there was famine in China. Meat of any kind was from $1–3 per pound. So great was the suffering among the very poor that all children under 12 were sold for food in order to keep others from starving. A boy or girl under 14 was not safe in the street. You could go in any shop and ask for steak—chops—or stew meat. Part of the naked body of a boy or girl would be brought out and just what you wanted cut from it. A boy or girl's behind which is the sweetest part of the body and sold as veal cutlet brought the highest price. John staid there so long he acquired a taste for human flesh. On his return to N.Y. he stole two boys, one 7 and one 11. Took them to his home stripped them naked tied them in a closet. Then burned everything they had on. Several times every day and night he spanked them – tortured them – to make their meat good and tender. First he killed the 11 year old boy, because he had the fattest ass and of course the most meat on it. Every part of his body was cooked and eaten except the head—bones and guts. He was roasted in the oven (all of his ass), boiled, broiled, fried and stewed. The little boy was next, went the same way. At that time, I was living at 409 E 100 St. near—right side. He told me so often how good human flesh was I made up my mind to taste it. On Sunday June the 3, 1928 I called on you at 406 W 15 St. Brought you pot cheese—strawberries. We had lunch. Grace sat in my lap and kissed me. I made up my mind to eat her. On the pretense of taking her to a party. You said yes she could go. I took her to an empty house in Westchester I had already picked out. When we got there, I told her to remain outside. She picked wildflowers. I went upstairs and stripped all my clothes off. I knew if I did not I would get her blood on them. When all was ready I went to the window and called her. Then I hid in a closet until she was in the room. When she saw me all naked she began to cry and tried to run down the stairs. I grabbed her and she said she would tell her mamma. First I stripped her naked. How she did kick – bite and scratch. I choked her to death, then cut her in small pieces so I could take my meat to my rooms. Cook and eat it. How sweet and tender her little ass was roasted in the oven. It took me 9 days to eat her entire body. I did not fuck her tho I could of had I wished. She died a virgin.



This was Grace

----------


## Mancon

> Joseph Edward Duncan III (From Wikipedia) "... the 2005 kidnapping and murders of members of the Groene family of Coeur d'Alene, Idaho...."



IDAHO?!?!...*Runs out of state*

----------


## HeavySleeper



----------


## Darkmatters

*Iz too afraid to read the big wall of text next to the scary man's picture*   :Oh noes:

----------


## HeavySleeper

If you had the chance to talk to any serial killer and ask them anything you want, who would it be and what would you ask?

----------


## Seroquel

Ted Bundy. I would tell him to make sweet love to me.

----------


## Invader

Derp, I meant to ask a question. Didn't mean to troll in your thread. Anyways..

Do you sympathize with the victims ever? Moreover, if someone you were close to were a victim, would you still favor the serial killer?

----------


## Seroquel

> Do you sympathize with the victims ever?



No.





> if someone you were close to were a victim, would you still favor the serial killer?



I would look forward to reading about this serial killer in question.

----------


## tommo

hehe, I used to read about serial killers a little bit.

I read that Albert Fish letter a while ago, was more disgusting the first time for some reason.

Have you heard about that woman some time I think maybe 19th century or longer ago, who basically pretended to be a vampire and drank like hundreds of virgin's blood?

Also, are you interested in people proportional to the level of their fucked up actions?

----------


## Seroquel

> Have you heard about that woman some time I think maybe 19th century or longer ago, who basically pretended to be a vampire and drank like hundreds of virgin's blood?



Elizabeth Báthory


She didn't drink their blood, she bathed in it. She thought it would keep her looking youthful.

She killed hundreds of peasant girls and got caught when girls from wealthier families began to disappear.





> Also, are you interested in people proportional to the level of their fucked up actions?



Well, as a rule, the more heinous the crimes are the more notorious they become, making them more interesting. But generally, I find the smarter ones with great personalities, and good looks the most interesting.

----------


## Invader

Is this something you entertain the thought of pursuing one day?  :wink2:

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Is this something you entertain the thought of pursuing one day?



You have to admit, if you opened the newspaper one day and saw his face, it'd be kinda cool to tell people that you knew him before he went insane.

----------


## Darkmatters

Sero, I'd be proud to be one of your victims!   :split:

----------


## Invader

> before he went insane.



Before?

----------


## Seroquel

> Is this something you entertain the thought of pursuing one day?



I could only hope. O:





> Sero, I'd be proud to be one of your victims!



I'd drug you before killing you Darkmatters. See I'm considerate.  :tongue2: 





> Before?

----------


## Darkmatters

I only regret that I wouldn't live to see the extensive video coverage you shoot of it. In HD of course.

----------


## Solarflare

this thread is so disturbing

i heard about a couple in india who would chop up little girls and eat them. My bro told me about them (so they might not exist :/)

do you know anything about them?

----------


## yuppie11975

This thread makes me feel sick, and cringe at the amount of pain they would have went through. I do however, think this thread is very intresting  :smiley: 
Hopefully it won't be modded.

----------


## saltyseedog

Do you know any cool girl serial killers? (except that one that bathed in blood)

----------


## Seroquel

> I heard about a couple in india who would chop up little girls and eat them. My bro told me about them (so they might not exist :/)
> 
> do you know anything about them?



Not ringing any bells. I do believe your brother was lying or mistaken. 





> This thread makes me feel sick, and cringe at the amount of pain they would have went through. I do however, think this thread is very intresting 
> *Hopefully it won't be modded*.



wat





> Do you know any cool girl serial killers? (except that one that bathed in blood)



Girl serial killers happen to be extremely boring. But I'll name some that aren't.

Rose West 


This Brit along with her husband were responsible for the deaths of quite a few girls, including their own daughter. Victims were bound and tortured sexually before being killed and buried in the garden. Ten victims in total. They also raped another of their daughters.

Myra Hindley


"A young woman with a tough personality, taught to hand out and receive violence from an early age" and a "sexually sadistic psychopath". 

Along with her partner Ian Brady, they abducted 5 children in northern England and carried out what were known as the Moors murders. They sexually assaulted at least four of the victims, and buried them in graves on Saddleworth Moor. 

Conclusion: English girls are bang bang crazy.

----------


## tommo

Have you read that book about the girl who was locked in a box for years?
She was hitch hiking with a couple and they locked her in this box under their bed and would take her down to the
basement and torture and fuck her occasionally.  I can't remember what it's called, I read a bit of it a few years ago but never finished it.

----------


## Darkmatters

What, no Lucrezia Borgia? No Lizzy Borden?   ::bslap::

----------


## Seroquel

> Have you read that book about the girl who was locked in a box for years?
> She was hitch hiking with a couple and they locked her in this box under their bed and would take her down to the
> basement and torture and fuck her occasionally.  I can't remember what it's called, I read a bit of it a few years ago but never finished it.



Can't say I have O______  O





> What, no Lucrezia Borgia? No Lizzy Borden?



Neither of them were serial killers and Lizzy Borden was innocent.  :wink2:

----------


## tommo

Oh, here we go.  Amazon.com: Perfect Victim: The True Story of the Girl in the Box (9780440204428): Christine McGuire, Carla Norton: Books

7 years it was.

----------


## Darkmatters

Sounds like The Gimp...

----------


## Squishdiboo

> Oh, here we go.  Amazon.com: Perfect Victim: The True Story of the Girl in the Box (9780440204428): Christine McGuire, Carla Norton: Books
> 
> 7 years it was.



I own this book.  It was given to me by a guy I know who also has an interest in serial killers.  How creepy!




As far as a list of favorites goes, how can I choose? I love them all equally!!  But, here are some I find particularly interesting in no particular order:

-Mary Bell

-Ted Bundy

-Ed Gein

-Albert Fish

-H.H. Holmes

-Jeffrey Dahmer

-Richard Ramirez

-The Zodiac Killer (not Heriberto Seda)

-Gary Ridgway

-John Wayne Gacy 

-Charles Cullen

-Nannie Doss

-Donald Harvey

-Marybeth Tinning

-Dorothea Puente

-Aileen Wuornos

Honorable mention for Cary Stayner, who I don't find interesting because of his murder record, but because of his family history.  His little brother was kidnapped by a pedophile and kept for like, 7 years, before escaping.  After that, Cary wound up a serial killer.  What are the chances of those two types of tragedies occurring within ONE family?  It's nuts.



I'm particularly interested in serial killers with necrophiliac or cannibalistic fixations, but serial poisoners, mutilators, black widows, female serial killers, those with interesting M.O.s and those who had bizarre and traumatic childhoods are good, too.  I'd name more a few more, but I've misplaced my encyclopedia :'(

Ted Bundy might be my ultimate favorite, just because he was such a cool guy.  Almost everyone who met him liked him and felt they could trust him.  He was the perfect predator.  It's fascinating and scary at the same time.  Who knows if there are any Ted Bundies running around right now?

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Conclusion: English girls are bang bang crazy.



Also, women can't do shit without their husbands.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Conclusion: English girls are bang bang crazy.



Also, women can't do shit without their husbands.

----------


## Darkmatters

> serial poisoners, mutilators, black widows, female serial killers, those with interesting M.O.s and those who had bizarre and traumatic childhoods are good, too.



Aside from mutilator, that sentence pretty well describes Lucrezia Borgia. Kept poisoning her husbands. Come on people, where is the love??!!  Member of a creepy aristocratic Renaissance family... it don't get much better than that! And her name is much better than any of the others listed above - hell I think most of them became twisted because of their stupid names!! Note - after becoming infamous murderers, they got new and cool nicknames... that's probably why they did it!!  :Cheeky:

----------


## HeavySleeper

How the fuck did that double post happen? Curses!

----------


## Darkmatters

it's because you are a noob.  :Pfft:

----------


## HeavySleeper



----------


## Squishdiboo

> Aside from mutilator, that sentence pretty well describes Lucrezia Borgia. Kept poisoning her husbands. Come on people, where is the love??!!  Member of a creepy aristocratic Renaissance family... it don't get much better than that! And her name is much better than any of the others listed above - hell I think most of them became twisted because of their stupid names!! Note - after becoming infamous murderers, they got new and cool nicknames... that's probably why they did it!!



Wasn't she just rumored to be a murderer?

----------


## Darkmatters

Aw - you edited this! I like what you wrote the 1st time better!   ::lol:: 

But yeah, there is controversy over whether she really was as bad as depicted, or more just the victim of her family and their intrigues. However I have faith that she really was despicable and awesome, and not at all as revisionist history would paint her.  :Cheeky:

----------


## yuppie11975

Which serial killer has the most recorded kills?

----------


## Marm

> Which serial killer has the most recorded kills?



I have been impaled by Mayan warriors, survived Mongols' arrows, and the cold steel of crusaders' blades. I have many, many names. Some people in late 19th Century referred to me as Jack the Ripper.

----------


## Solarflare

Why do serial killers always abduct children (as reading from your posts)

----------


## Squishdiboo

> Why do serial killers always abduct children (as reading from your posts)




They. . . don't?

But children are easy targets.  Basically defenseless and small.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Why don't you just delete it?



I don't know how.

----------


## Tara

How would you go about choosing a victim?

Why would you choose that victim?

What comes to mind when you see the word "empathy"?

----------


## Darkmatters

> Why don't you just delete it?



Because he is a noob.   :Cheeky: 

And an anteater apparently.   ::lol::

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Because he is a noob.



Oh, it is on now!

----------


## fOrceez

> I don't know how.



I don't know how to delete posts any more either  :Sad:

----------


## Invader

How would you dispatch your victim? If that's not to revealing to answer, of course.

----------


## yuppie11975

Do serial killers normally have a high threshold of pain? With all the torture and such..

----------


## Seroquel

> What comes to mind when you see the word "empathy"?



I feel sorry for people who feel empathy.





> How would you go about choosing a victim?
> 
> Why would you choose that victim?







> How would you dispatch your victim? If that's not to revealing to answer, of course.



Naturally, I can't answer these. 






> Do serial killers normally have a high threshold of pain? With all the torture and such..

----------


## Darkmatters

Not only an anteater, but a public flasher as well??!! Naughty naughty! Too bad about those security cams, huh?   :Shades wink:

----------


## Squishdiboo

Hey, forget Lucretia Borgia.  It's all about Erzsebet Bathory a.k.a. The Blood Countess.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok, I can go with that. She's got a kickass name too! And a great look:

----------


## Seroquel

> Hey, forget Lucretia Borgia.  It's all about Erzsebet Bathory a.k.a. The Blood Countess.



Already mentioned her love.

----------


## Squishdiboo

Ain't got time to read your posts, son

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Too bad about those security cams, huh?



Yeah, those fucking things are everywhere now. Can't an anteater go around throwing chairs at windows and flashing people in privacy anymore?!

----------


## yuppie11975

Most gruesome serial killer?

----------


## Seroquel

> Most gruesome serial killer?



Well.. Richard Chase was pretty "gruesome".


Named "The Vampire of Sacramento" because he drank the blood and cannibalized the remains of his victims. He was pretty much batshit insane. 

He would kill animals, and devour them raw, "sometimes mixing the raw organs with Coca-Cola in a blender and drinking the concoction like a milkshake". Chase thought that by doing this he was "preventing his heart from shrinking". He would also hold oranges to his head thinking that he could absorb vitamin C this way. He also thought that his heart would occasionally stop beating, and that somebody had stolen his pulmonary artery.





> In 1975, Chase was involuntarily committed to a mental institution after being taken to a hospital after injecting rabbit's blood into his veins. He often shared with the staff fantasies about killing rabbits. He was once found with blood smeared around his mouth, but hospital staff discovered he had been drinking the blood of birds; he had thrown the birds' corpses out of his hospital room window. Staff began referring to him as "Dracula".







> Teresa Wallin was Chase's next victim on January 23. Three months pregnant, Wallin was surprised at her home by Chase, who shot her three times, killing her. He then had sex with the corpse, mutilated it, and bathed in the dead woman's blood.
> 
> Two days after killing Wallin, Chase purchased two puppies from a neighbor. He killed them and drank their blood.
> 
> On January 27, Chase committed his final murders. Entering the home of 38-year-old Evelyn Miroth, he encountered her friend, Danny Meredith, whom he shot with his .22 handgun. Stealing Meredith's wallet and car keys, he rampaged through the house, fatally shooting Miroth, her six-year-old son Jason, and her 22-month-old nephew, David. As with Wallin, Chase engaged in necrophilia and cannibalism with Miroth's corpse.
> 
> Chase returned to his apartment on Watt Ave., where he drank David's blood and ate several of the child's internal organs (including the child's brain) before disposing of the body at a nearby church.



After he was caught, his fellow inmates were so afraid of him that they convinced him to kill himself from an overdose of his prescribed anti depressants, which he had hoarded for several weeks.

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks man, awesome  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

Why do serial killers do what they do?

----------


## Arch

Sero I have a question, if you were a serial killer, would you kill me?  :wink2:

----------


## Seroquel

> Why do serial killers do what they do?



Serial killers have been known to use many different excuses for their behavior. For many, their upbringing is to blame; Jeffrey Dahmer said that he was born with a "part" of him missing. Voices told Herbert Mullin that an earthquake was imminent, and only through murder could he prevent it. Dennis Nilsen, the "British Jeffrey Dahmer" "killed for company". Ted Bundy claimed pornography made him do it. John Wayne Gacy said that his victims deserved to die..





> Sero I have a question, if you were a serial killer, would you kill me?



Only if you were a witness. Then you'd have to die.

----------


## Arch

> Only if you were a witness. Then you'd have to die.



:O

----------


## stormcrow

Do you have a favorite serial killer movie?
If you haven't already you should see Man bites Dog, its up your alley.

----------


## Solarflare

most unusual serial killer?

----------


## Solarflare

> Only if you were a witness. Then you'd have to die.

----------


## Darkmatters

Great serial killer movie - The Boston Strangler. Amazing performance by Tony Curtis. More about his treatment after being caught than the murders themselves, but they do figure in in flashbacks. Amazing use of very creative splitscreen technique.

----------


## Squishdiboo

> Why do serial killers do what they do?



Many serial killers are sadistic sociopaths.  They feel no empathy.  From an early age they were abusive and violent.  As children they would torture and kill small animals.  After a while, fantasy and animal abuse aren't enough, and they move on to people.   

Many of them are sexually motivated.  They are turned on by violence, arson, mutilation, cannibalism, necrophilia, and they want to act out their fantasies.  

Some of them have an agenda, they want to take out their frustrations on other people.  Many have a particular type of person they kill, someone who resembles someone they knew once, or the kind of people they hate.  Some kill because they can't handle interpersonal relationships, and killing someone and having sex with the body is the closest they can get.  

Some kill for profit.

Some serial killers start as rapists, their crimes escalating and becoming more violent as time passes as they "go too far."

Some think they're doing the right thing by killing people.  Perhaps misguided religious zealots.  They might be schizophrenic.

There's question as to whether serial killers are born or made.  Some serial killers had terrible childhoods, traumatic experiences when they were children.  Would these people have become murderers if they had been raised differently?  If their mothers had shown them more affection, would they have had the empathy they now lack?  Maybe they have some sort of chemical brain imbalance, or brain damage, or they were just born "wrong."  It's really hard to say.

But it's all these unknowns, what makes a person into a serial killer, how can it be prevented, that makes serial killers so interesting.

----------


## Solarflare

> Some serial killers start as rapists, their crimes escalating and becoming more violent as time passes as they "go too far."



rape is going to far

----------


## Squishdiboo

> rape is going to far



So killing is not as bad?

----------


## Solarflare

> So killing is not as bad?



its worse, but rape is going to far as well

killing is just going further

----------


## Squishdiboo

I think this conversation misses the point?

----------


## Solarflare

which is?

----------


## Squishdiboo

That not all serial killers start out murdering people.

----------


## Erii

> 



Oh yes Richard Chase.
One of my favorites >:3

----------


## yuppie11975

What would be "the perfect crime"

----------


## DeletePlease

Have you of Robert Pickton? He's from my neck of the woods and was recently sentenced for the murders of 6 women. He allegedly slaughtered 49 women (he was caught because "he got sloppy in his hurry to hit the 50 mark") but they didn't bother having trials for each case since he was already goign to be put behind bars for good. Every victim was dismember and mutilated and since he operated at his farm, he was able to dispose of the remains by feeding them to the pigs and stuff. I heard some of the remains were even processed for hotdogs and shipped out but I'm not sure if that's true, I just heard it from a friend. The murders were pretty grisly from what I read in the newspapers and it's kind of an interesting case so you might want to check it out. 

There's also the "Beast of BC" (Clifford Olsen) who raped and killed 11 kids in a pretty fucked fashion and described one of the murders in a letter he sent to one of the victims' parents. If nothing else, the letter's worth a read. He's about to die, if he hasn't already, from cancer. He claims his body count is close to 100 and he's messed with families of the victims over the years. eg. selling memorabilia of the crimes online, the letter, etc.

We also had a bunch of feet wash up on shore during the span of a couple months but I'm not sure if they accredited that to the work of a serial killer.

EDIT: Nvm, the feet probably don't have anything to do with a serial killer but it's interesting nonetheless. Salish Sea human foot discoveries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Squishdiboo

> EDIT: Nvm, the feet probably don't have anything to do with a serial killer but it's interesting nonetheless. Salish Sea human foot discoveries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I have trouble believing it's not a serial killer.  Jeeze!

----------


## Seroquel

Of course I've heard of those two, Gavin. That was well written btw. Pickton would kill heroin addicts by injecting them with windshield-washer fluid.. Clifford Olsen is currently in a hospital, like 20 minutes from where I live.  :smiley:  He's going to die soon.. 





> What would be "the perfect crime"

----------


## tommo

Forgot to ask this, have you seen the video of these guys killing the homeless man?
Dnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And did it make you feel sick?

----------


## Seroquel

I saw it. It's called 3 guys 1 hammer. It's fucking brutal.. Would not show to grandkids/10.

And it wasn't a homeless man, it was just a regular guy who was biking home when they got him. He had just beaten cancer too.

----------


## tommo

> I saw it. It's called 3 guys 1 hammer. It's fucking brutal.. Would not show to grandkids/10.
> 
> And it wasn't a homeless man, it was just a regular guy who was biking home when they got him. He had just beaten cancer too.



 Oh I heard it was a homeless guy.  Yeah it is brutal as fuck.

So did it make you feel sick?

----------


## Seroquel

Nope. I'm dead inside already.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> He's going to die soon..



You seem awfully sure about that.

----------


## tommo

> What would be "the perfect crime"



 I thought of this a while ago.

Answer is become an astronaut.  Kill someone on the moon or another planet.  Not bound by any laws up there haha

----------


## Darkmatters

Not gonna work. I believe an astronaut is considered a representative of their country abroad, like an ambassador, and when you get home you'd splash down into the middle of a huge international incident with your picture plastered all over the media.  

Better to choose some homeless person nobody will ever miss and do it quietly. 

The perfect crime = one none of us ever have or ever will hear about because nobody even knows it happened.

----------


## tommo

> Not gonna work. I believe an astronaut is considered a representative of their country abroad, like an ambassador, and when you get home you'd splash down into the middle of a huge international incident with your picture plastered all over the media.  
> 
> Better to choose some homeless person nobody will ever miss and do it quietly. 
> 
> The perfect crime = one none of us ever have or ever will hear about because nobody even knows it happened.



 So what?  Everyone would know but nothing could be done about it.

----------


## yuppie11975

I disagree, I think you could still be charged with it, and I mean, let's face it, you're going to have ALOT of publicity if you do it, everyone will be watching. Hypothetically even if you don't get arrested some weirdo, or friend of the person you killed will have vengance anyway.
Also, let's be realistic here, do you have a twenty million + dollar space ship?

----------


## tommo

> I disagree, I think you could still be charged with it, and I mean, let's face it, you're going to have ALOT of publicity if you do it, everyone will be watching. Hypothetically even if you don't get arrested some weirdo, or friend of the person you killed will have vengance anyway.
> Also, let's be realistic here, do you have a twenty million + dollar space ship?



It's not like it's a realistic goal anyway lol.  There'd be no point.  You'd have to kill a fellow astronaut who you'd probably like.

I'm not saying it's practical, it's just the only way you can get away with murder 100%.  As in, will never be put in jail, not including killing yourself.

----------


## fOrceez

Why do you have favourite serial killers?

----------


## yuppie11975

I was just thinking, ice shard?
Stab your victim, weapon melts, no traces.

----------


## Seroquel

> Why do you have favourite serial killers?



Why have a favorite anything?  ::imslow::

----------


## fOrceez

> Why have a favorite anything?



But that's sick :/

----------


## Seroquel

Ed Kemper


The 6'9" Co-ed killer who began his career by shooting his grandparents at the age of fifteen, also had an IQ of 140. He would pick up female hitchhikers in his car and take them to a safe location before killing them. He would then bring them home to his mothers house where he would dissect, and have sex with their corpses. 

He ended his series of murders by killing his mother. He decapitated her and used her head for oral sex, afterward he used the head as a dartboard. He also invited a friend of his mothers over and killed her too, before taking off in his car. After he heard of his murders on the radio he drove to the nearest pay phone and turned himself in. He's still alive in prison.

Jeffrey Dahmer


Dahmer murdered 17 men and boys between 1978 and 1991. It was almost a decade between his first and second killings, but after that he _really_ started to kill. At his peak killing one person each week. 

His MO was to pick up men from gay bars, drug them, and strangle them. He did not torture them, he wanted them dead as quickly as possible because it was then that he could dissect and butcher them to his hearts content. He was partial to necrophilia as well, and he dipped his toes in cannibalism (though he is *not* known for cannibalism) by eating a bicep of one of his victims. He didn't like it and he never did it again. 

He would dispose of his victims bodies by dissolving them in acid and then flushing the resulting sludge down the toilet. He was killed in prison by a schizophrenic inmate.

Fritz Haarmann


This German serial killer was known as The Vampire of Hanover. He is one of Germany's most prolific serial killers with 27+ victims to his name (He claimed it was somewhere between 50 and 70). He would lure commuters, runaways, and the occasional male prostitute to his home, and kill them by biting through their throats, sometimes while viciously sodomizing them.  He would dismember the corpses before discarding them in the Leine river, in which police discovered more than 500 human bones which were confirmed as having come from at least 22 separate individuals.

He sold off his victim's valuables, and was even rumored to have sold human meat masquerading as "canned pork" on the black market, at a time when Germany was suffering economic deprivation and severe food shortages. He was eventually caught and executed by guillotine in 1925. His last words were "I repent, but I do not fear death."

----------


## Darkmatters

When I hear about cannibalism, especially in connection with serial killers, I always imagine it involves ingesting flesh raw. Is this generally true, or would it be cooked? And can you recommend a suitable garnish?

----------


## Solarflare

> When I hear about cannibalism, especially in connection with serial killers, I always imagine it involves ingesting flesh raw. Is this generally true, or would it be cooked?* And can you recommend a suitable garnish?*

----------


## Darkmatters

Ah, an excellent suggestion! I have yet to try cat's ear.   ::tomato::

----------


## Solarflare

Awwwwww  ::hug::

----------


## Darkmatters

> ... kill them by biting through their throats, sometimes while viciously sodomizing them.



 :Eek: 

Solar, were you illustrating this? With cats?

----------


## Solarflare

no i wasnt :/, quite a coincidence if you ask me  ::D:

----------


## Seroquel

> When I hear about cannibalism, especially in connection with serial killers, I always imagine it involves ingesting flesh raw. Is this generally true, or would it be cooked? And can you recommend a suitable garnish?



Of course it could be cooked. Dahmer cooked the bicep he tried in a frying pan.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok thanks. 

That just strikes me as odd though. I thought if you want to absorb someone's power or mojo or whatever you had to eat it raw - the way tribal cannibals would eat the heart or drink the heartblood of an enemy. 

There's a ritual on the show Deadliest Catch where, if the fishing season is really bad somebody will eat a raw cod heart to try to get things rolling again. Cooking it just seems wrong. That's why Dahmer is a fail.  :tongue2:

----------


## AngelZlayer

> Fritz Haarmann



A german serial killer who looked like Hitler. Hmm...

----------


## Seroquel

Peter Kürten


"The Vampire of Düsseldorf", German serial killer who murdered as many as 60, committed his first murders at the age of nine, when he drowned two young friends while swimming. He worked as a dog catcher as a youth, and would torture animals. Eventually he graduated from animal cruelty to murder. On one occasion, he killed a five-year-old girl by strangling and stabbing her 36 times with scissors, he later sent a map to the local newspaper with the location of her body. 

He was caught after he raped a girl, but did not kill her. She later went to the police and was able to lead them to his home. 





> As Kürten was awaiting execution, he was interviewed by Dr. Karl Berg, whose interviews and accompanying analysis of Kürten formed the basis of his book, The Sadist. Kürten stated to Berg that his primary motive was one of sexual pleasure. The number of stab wounds varied because it sometimes took longer to achieve orgasm; the sight of blood was integral to his sexual stimulation.



He too was beheaded by guillotine in 1931.

----------


## Erii

> Of course it could be cooked. Dahmer cooked the bicep he tried in a frying pan.



Love that Dahmsy.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Ok thanks. 
> 
> That just strikes me as odd though. I thought if you want to absorb someone's power or mojo or whatever you had to eat it raw - the way tribal cannibals would eat the heart or drink the heartblood of an enemy. 
> 
> There's a ritual on the show Deadliest Catch where, if the fishing season is really bad somebody will eat a raw cod heart to try to get things rolling again. Cooking it just seems wrong. That's why Dahmer is a fail.



Its a ritual when you catch your first tuna you have to eat its heart.

----------


## yuppie11975

The most methodical serial killer?

----------


## Solarflare

> Peter Kürten
> 
> 
> "The Vampire of Düsseldorf", German serial killer who murdered as many as 60, committed his first murders at the age of nine, when he drowned two young friends while swimming. He worked as a dog catcher as a youth, and would torture animals. Eventually he graduated from animal cruelty to murder. On one occasion, he killed a five-year-old girl by strangling and stabbing her 36 times with scissors, he later sent a map to the local newspaper with the location of her body. 
> 
> He was caught after he raped a girl, but did not kill her. She later went to the police and was able to lead them to his home. 
> 
> 
> 
> He too was beheaded by guillotine in 1931.

----------


## NoDaniel

I have a few questions Mr. Sero
1.) Why do you think people murder
2.) Did the Black Dahlia kill more than one victim
3.) Why do you think certain serial killers have such a great impact on society?

----------


## Seroquel

> I have a few questions Mr. Sero
> 1.) Why do you think people murder



People murder for many different reasons.. Some are paid to (soldiers), some people are just sadistic and take pleasure in torturing others, others rape and then kill so as not to get caught. Some are striking back at a society they feel has wronged them. Some do it for fame.

Some are truly insane, and kill because they think they need to in order to prevent something from happening.

Most serial killers have an "urge" to kill. A thirst for blood that needs to be quenched. These are the ones that kill until they die or are caught.





> 2.) Did the Black Dahlia kill more than one victim



Elizabeth Short aka The Black Dahlia was the *victim* of an unsolved murder in 1947. Her body was cut in half with a butcher knife while she was alive, but unconscious. Her body was drained of it's blood and was left in two pieces on the grass of a vacant lot. The corners of her mouth were cut, giving her lifeless face a menacing smile (like the joker).

There is actually a lot of evidence to suggest that she was in fact a victim of a serial killer who was operating in Los Angeles at the time. A number of women were found dead, naked and dismembered, all killed in the same manner as Elizabeth Short. 





> 3.) Why do you think certain serial killers have such a great impact on society?



Because people are interested in death? Just look at the news : P 

Especially when the person doing the killing is attractive, or if the victims are famous. They are the boogeymen of the twentieth century.

----------


## DeletePlease

What do you look for when deciding on your favorite serial killers? The kill streak, the method behind the murders, the killer's motives, etc? Also, how/when did you develop an interest in serial killers?

----------


## Seroquel

> What do you look for when deciding on your favorite serial killers?



How interesting their personalities are, their attractiveness, uniqueness of their murders. Death count is largely unimportant, but the sweet spot I would say is between 10 - 50. After that, it gets too "unreal" for most, and the high counts become more like a statistic.





> Also, how/when did you develop an interest in serial killers?



I developed an interest in them after reading all about John Wayne Gacy, like.. last December?

----------


## saltyseedog

what are a few serial killers that have a killl count of over 50?

----------


## Squishdiboo

Yesterday I watched that Boston Strangler film. It was okay, but I didn't care for the fictionalized second half where they portray Albert DeSalvo as having Multiple Personality Disorder, in an attempt, I suppose, to make him a more sympathetic character and add ridiculous drama.  He was never even suspected of such.

----------


## Seroquel

Anatoly Onoprienko


Ukrainian serial killer, named "The Terminator", killed 52 people between the years 1989 and 1996. He would murder entire families and any witnesses unlucky enough to cross paths with him during his murderous rampages. He would also burn his victims' houses down in attempts to cover his tracks. He murdered 43 victims in 6 months.

Gary Leon Ridgway


America's most prolific serial killer, The Green River Killer. Though he confessed to killing 71 women, he is suspected of killing over 90 women, mostly prostitutes, by strangling them, and then dumping their bodies by the Green river. When asked what his career was, he replied "Bitch killer". 

Yang Zhiya


Known as the "Monster Killer", China's most prolific serial killer, who confessed to committing 65 murders and 23 rapes between 1999 and 2003, would enter his victims' homes at night and kill everyone with axes, meat cleavers, hammers, and shovels. Executed in February 2004. 

Pedro Alonso López


Colombian child murderer and rapist, known as "The Monster of the Andes". He is perhaps the most prolific serial killer of the 20th century, with 110 confirmed victims. Though he confessed to killing over 300 young girls in Colombia, Peru, and Ecuador.

He was actually released from prison in 1998. His current whereabouts are unknown.

----------


## Solarflare

Is Typhoid Mary a serial Killer, and if she is, do you think she is a cool serial killer?

----------


## saltyseedog



----------


## Apendixitis

So, I wrote a research paper recently about Jack the Ripper, and wondered who you thought was the real Ripper. Also, any other interesting things you know about Saucy Jack?

----------


## Seroquel

You probably know way more about him than I. To be honest unsolved cases don't interest me. 

I know that it was a man, not a woman. Offering to pay for sex, he would lure his victims onto a secluded street or square, strangle them and then slice their throats. As the women quickly bled to death, he would then brutally mutilate them with the same six-inch knife. His fifth and final victim was mutilated the worst. 

Some say it was the royal physician and that he was a Freemason. He might have been a necrophile, cannibal or a vampire, no one will ever know.

----------


## Komisoft

I have a question. Sounds fucking stupid, but would you ever become a serial killer in real life? I sure hope you're not fucked up like that.

----------


## Killing

> Originally Posted by Invader
> 
> 
> Is this something you entertain the thought of pursuing one day? 
> 
> 
> 
> I could only hope. O:



There's your answer.

----------


## OctoberWind

From what you've read, what's been your favorite way someone has been murdered?
(eh, not exactly serial killer question but close enough)

----------


## Phion

> From what you've read, what's been your favorite way someone has been murdered?
> (eh, not exactly serial killer question but close enough)



Death by forced sneeze.

----------


## Phion



----------


## Wayfaerer

Why can't cereal killers at least go after greedy corporation owners and politicians?

----------


## tropicalbreeze

> Why can't *cereal* killers at least go after greedy corporation owners and politicians?



 their too busy going after that fruit loop bird and that lucky charms leprechaun. 


why can't serial killers go after other killers?

----------


## Darkmatters

> their too busy going after that fruit loop bird and that lucky charms leprechaun. 
> 
> 
> why can't serial killers go after other killers?



Then they'd be serial killer killers.

If there are serial killers, is there such a thing as parallel killers?  

(Sero - er Litost doesn't seem to be posting here anymore, so might as well continue the silliness   :Cheeky: )

----------


## Seroquel

> (Sero - er Litost doesn't seem to be posting here anymore, so might as well continue the silliness  )



Sorry I haven't been posting. I haven't really been motivated.





> From what you've read, what's been your favorite way someone has been murdered?
> (eh, not exactly serial killer question but close enough)



Wiki





> Dahmer got the idea that he could turn his victims into "zombies" — completely submissive, eternally youthful sexual partners – and attempted to do so by drilling holes into their skulls and injecting hydrochloric acid or boiling water into the frontal lobe area of their brains with a large syringe, usually while the victim was still alive.



They didn't survive very long. One victim managed to survive a couple days before dying, though.







> why can't serial killers go after other killers?







> Why can't serial* killers at least go after greedy corporation owners and politicians?



I dunno, nothing's stopping them.

----------


## snoop

What really makes corporation owners, politicians, or other killers any more worthy of killing than another human being?  A human is a human, each as capable of being tortured and killed as any other. Why would false human values about their lives make any difference? I suppose it could have a possibility of making the act a little more fun, especially causing the most terror and despair, but I imagine it's only more fun the more they allow themselves to be victimized. Regular people allow themselves to be victimized much more than people in power or killers because these people already victimize other people themselves. They probably realize that one can only be victimized as much as one allows for, thereby not giving their killer the satisfaction, effectively sucking all the fun out of the kill. Besides, I doubt serial killers want to be anyone's tool, why would they kill the people other people thought deserved to die?

----------


## jetta86s

why, are you a serial killer? can you post some pictures........ ::shock::

----------


## greenhavoc

@Seroquel: Have you seen 3 guys 1 hammer, yet?
I'll never complain about anything, ever again. As a matter of fact, I'd like to take this opportunity to apologize to anyone I've ever talked shit to online; won't happen again.

----------


## Seroquel

> @Seroquel: Have you seen 3 guys 1 hammer, yet?
> I'll never complain about anything, ever again. As a matter of fact, I'd like to take this opportunity to apologize to anyone I've ever talked shit to online; won't happen again.



Saw it. Felt nothing. Yes I'm going to hell.

----------


## greenhavoc

Humm...I think I might be a little gay for you, then. 

Srs, you felt nothing? Lol, really...

----------


## Seroquel

> Srs, you felt nothing? Lol, really...



Really.





> Humm...I think I might be a little gay for you, then.



Lul. Who isn't?

----------


## greenhavoc

This is true. Later gator

----------


## Kevs

Why did you ask about this.. Are you a serial killer? Have you killed someone before?  :Oh noes:

----------

